# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  abandoned cabins in alaska

## nirz

hay.
looking for abandoned cabins in remote areas in alaska.as far away from people.
i have no problem to fix one.im planning to go to alaska in april 2013 . to bring necessary equipment
for wilderness living and to fix a cabin. the plan is to stay there as long as i can.
i preffer that the cabin will be close to a lake because my plans for food is mostly based on fishing in the summer. and to smoke my own fish and meat for the winter.
the only problem is that i dont know any locations of cabins i can use and fix.most cabins that i searched in the internet are for rental with electricity wich is far from what i want.
can anybody help me?

----------


## MamaBear

Have you tried asking the Alaska DNR?  I think you can go stake out plots of land up there still, but then you must contact the DNR to do a land appraisal for you, and then you have to purchase it for market rate.

Here is their website:  dnr (dot) alaska (dot) gov/mlw/landsale/

(sorry I'm new to forum so I can't post URL's just yet  :Smile:  )

----------


## nirz

actually im low on money..that is why i wanted to find an abandoned one.so i can fix it and not to purchase land or an old cabin

----------


## LowKey

Abandoned does not equal free. Good luck with that.

----------


## hunter63

Sorry don't know of any....
Good luck with that.....

----------


## nirz

i uderstand it will cost money...im trying to find the cheapest way to do it
..can u help me?

----------


## MamaBear

Unfortunately I don't think they would allow you to squat on any land or in an abandoned cabin, as someone owns it.  Your best bet is just to find a remote area where you can homestead and squat on the land without being discovered.  Maybe try putting a post out on Alaska craigslist or something to see if someone has an abandoned cabin you would be able to make use of, with their permission?

----------


## randyt

don't know about any cabins but there is a old bus. You can read about it here...........http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1845.Into_the_Wild

----------


## welderguy

Really!!! I have to ask, are you currently living in an abandoned house you just found and moved into? 



> actually im low on money..that is why i wanted to find an abandoned one.so i can fix it and not to purchase land or an old cabin


 Then why even bother moving , save up money, stake out a location then move, and pay your way!!

 Im sorry but I have serious Issues with people looking to live free, and just take what is not theres so as to avoid being a responsible adult and doing what we all have to do and PAY OUR WAy in life.

----------


## welderguy

> don't know about any cabins but there is a old bus. You can read about it here...........http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1845.Into_the_Wild


ROFLMAO!!!
 :Laugh:  :clap:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## nirz

happy you let out some steam...next time read it more clearly...i wasnt talking about squating...i wanted to gether information about broken trapper cabins that nobody owns and to fix it
and the into the wild jokes are very funny.but im more of a dick Proenneke fan myself.
i am saving money and i plan to pay my way.but not everybody was born with a silver spoon up his *** so im trying to check cheap options

----------


## welderguy

> happy you let out some steam...next time read it more clearly...i wasnt talking about squating...i wanted to gether information about broken trapper cabins that nobody owns and to fix it
> and the into the wild jokes are very funny.but im more of a dick Proenneke fan myself.
> i am saving money and i plan to pay my way.but not everybody was born with a silver spoon up his *** so im trying to check cheap options


 Im pretty sure that even abandond cabins are owned by someone, or the state, city county( not sure in AK) will take ownership for back property taxes owed, Sorry to say but nothing is free in this world. And I don't believe I misread anything




> the only problem is that i dont know any locations of cabins i can use and fix.most cabins that i searched in the internet are for rental with electricity wich is far from what i want.


 I took that as a " I don't want to rent I want it free" statement by you. Now if your looking for a cabin you can fix up in exchange for the rent that is totaly different and you should have said so.  

 And if someone being straight forward and not taking you seriously gives ya a case of the butt hurt, I suggest thicker skin and putting more thought and info into your posts.

----------


## nirz

ok...your right
im loking to buy or rent a cabin..a broken one so it will be cheap and i will fix it for money exchange...if anybody knows where i can find one it will help me
thenk you

----------


## randyt

Actually the "into the wild" story is important, it is preferable to learn from other peoples mistakes at times. Instead of going directly to a abandoned cabin perhaps getting a job in a small own and learning the lay of the land so to speak from the locals. Then branch out from there. There are trappers that take on a inexperienced partner at times. This way you can get a feel for the situation. Proenneke was a interesting man but remember he had a retirement check coming in on a regular basis. This provided him with income that in turn paid for supplies and bush plane delivery. Good luck

----------


## Rick

All land is owned. It is either owned by private individuals, corporations, tribal owned, government owned or crown owned (Canada). So you will, in fact, be squatting if you simply move into an abandoned cabin. As mommabear stated you need to seek permission. If you do find a cabin you should check with the Borough for a plat map. I think they call them parcel maps in Alaska. That will tell you who owns the property. You might be able to work out a deal with the owner to fix up the cabin in exchange for living there.

Edit: Sorry, WG, I was typing when you posted.

----------


## nirz

ok...where is a good place to start and find my way..what town or place is a good place to start?

----------


## welderguy

> ok...your right
> im loking to buy or rent a cabin..a broken one so it will be cheap and i will fix it for money exchange...if anybody knows where i can find one it will help me
> thenk you


 Maybe post an ad in an AK newspaper, or on some AK forums, might get some leads from that. Good luck in your quest.

----------


## welderguy

> All land is owned. It is either owned by private individuals, corporations, tribal owned, government owned or crown owned (Canada). So you will, in fact, be squatting if you simply move into an abandoned cabin. As mommabear stated you need to seek permission. If you do find a cabin you should check with the Borough for a plat map. I think they call them parcel maps in Alaska. That will tell you who owns the property. You might be able to work out a deal with the owner to fix up the cabin in exchange for living there.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, WG, I was typing when you posted.


 :Thumbup1:  Great minds think alike!

----------


## rebel

If I were you,  I would get a teaching degree and get a job in AK. Then have my summers for living in the wilderness.

----------


## BENESSE

Great suggestion, reb. But then, that might require too much effort and not enough instant gratification.

----------


## nirz

thenks for the understanding and help...ive worked hard everyday of my life for allmost nothing but i never complained..and yes ' sometimes i have problems to explain myself...but it allways warm my hart when people just hear you and try to help you without sarkasm.
well..people-allways remaind me why i want to get as far away from them

----------


## welderguy

> thenks for the uderstanding and help...ive worked hard everyday in my life for allmost nothing but i never complained..and yes ' sometimes i have problems to explain myself...but it always warm my hart when people just hear you and try to help you without sarkasm.
> well..people-allways remaind me why i want to get as far away from them


 I do have to comment on one point, you say you want as far away from people as possible, and why, but It seems you need people in your life, if you didnt , you won't be asking us for advice, or being offended by the jokes, or sarcasm . Its a contradictory statement my friend.

----------


## crashdive123

@ Nirz ---- what is your background and how old are you?

----------


## Cast-Iron

Nirz, from what I have read here in this thread, I get the feeling you are ill prepared for the situation you seek.  Having lived and worked in many remote Alaskan communities, I can say this from personal experience.  Alaska is largely still a frontier, hence the name "Last Frontier".  It's largest city, Anchorage, even has a year round bear and moose population.  Either species quite capable of dispatching an annoying greenhorn who finds himself in their element.  It is also an expensive proposition just to reach many remote bush communities.  If you show up with no clue and no money you really are more of a liability than an asset.  There are still land programs available to bonafide residents.  Don't expect to show up and immediately qualify for it (the homesteading program ended back in the 1980's if I'm not mistaken).  If you want an opportunity to live in the bush far away from the annoyances of civilization you might consider looking for employment with a outfitter.  Someone to tend to the camp and customers in season, and a caretaker in the off-season.  After you cut your teeth so to speak, you would have a better idea about what that lifestyle is all about.  Remember, the first rule in survival is not dying!

----------


## crashdive123

I guess I should add......

How do you plan on traveling to Alaska from the Middle East if you have no/not much money?

----------


## Sourdough

I may be of some help.........are you

a.) Male or 
b.) Female or 
c.) Not sure.........???

if your answer is "b" please submit a video of you disassembling your largest chainsaw, and re-assembling it.

Ps. I was Homesteading on Lake Clark when Dick P. was still in the Twin Lakes country. Met him twice.

----------


## 1stimestar

Abandoned cabins do not last long up here.  They quickly revert back to nature with our weather extremes.  That is, unless they are squatter cabins, in which case they are burned down by Rangers.  How do you plan on getting there.  Anywhere that you could just move in without someone noticing would be off the road system.  How do you plan on heating during the winter?  Oh wood heat you say?  So that means a chain saw which means fuel.  Do you know how to rebuild or even sharpen a chain saw?  Do you know how many fish it takes to get one through the winter?  Yes you can dry them.  That draws bears.  Do you have a gun big enough to protect you from bears?  Do you have a fishing license?  What about a hunting license?  Oh yea, you can't hunt bears for the first year here without also hiring a licensed guide.  We got tired of our tourist getting munched on by bears...  It's a big state with different climate zones.  Which part of the state were you looking at?  
In other words, good luck with that.

----------


## LowKey

Now that ^ was the post I was hoping for Star.

So the OP is in the Middle East? A US expat, US soldier, or native?

----------


## pete lynch

If I remember correctly, Dick Proenneke moved to Alaska in 1950-51 and lived and worked on Kodiak Island for 17 years before he moved to Twin Lakes.
The same sorta thing as the plan suggested by Cast-Iron.

----------


## Beo

Personally I think this desert dwelling goof is full of $hite, he's not traveling to Alaska to live remotely any more than I'm traveling over there to live a solitude life among people that hate Americans (but for money I will go hunt them, I'm just saying). He has no wilderness (forest) experience and desert survival will hold him till he's going goo goo over a Kodiak and it eats him. This is a waste of internet space.

----------


## grandmasusan

Washington state still has a homestead program, and the conditions would be kinder.still no power,you could survive the first wi in a well built yurt,which you can acquire a mongolian yurt for about 3000. acquire two good dogs.  Too easy for cougar to take down one. But then you have moremouths to feed.  People havedone it. Keep trying,you willl find a way to peace.  Homesteading is always dangerous alone. Can youfind even one other person you can do this with?  A yes answer might make a life or death difference. Remember, it has been done successfully, but not often alone.

----------


## MamaBear

I didn't know homestead programs still existed!  I would love to live in Washington State, too, so beautiful there. 




> Washington state still has a homestead program, and the conditions would be kinder.still no power,you could survive the first wi in a well built yurt,which you can acquire a mongolian yurt for about 3000. acquire two good dogs.  Too easy for cougar to take down one. But then you have moremouths to feed.  People havedone it. Keep trying,you willl find a way to peace.  Homesteading is always dangerous alone. Can youfind even one other person you can do this with?  A yes answer might make a life or death difference. Remember, it has been done successfully, but not often alone.

----------


## Soicanlive

Amen to that.

----------


## Rick

I think the current homestead law is to protect your primary home. Most states have a homestead law but it's not the same definition as we're talking about here. 

http://www.atg.wa.gov/AGOOpinions/op...6#.UeQj2dKThMI

http://apps.leg.wa.gov/rcw/default.aspx?cite=6.13

----------


## Sarge47

> I think the current homestead law is to protect your primary home. Most states have a homestead law but it's not the same definition as we're talking about here. 
> 
> http://www.atg.wa.gov/AGOOpinions/op...6#.UeQj2dKThMI
> 
> http://apps.leg.wa.gov/rcw/default.aspx?cite=6.13


Yeah, talk to a lawyer 1st.   .... :Cool2:

----------


## grandmasusan

They are right.  Things have changed. Just discovered it ended in 1976.
But I might have a piece of property you can borrow for awhile, not a lifetime.  PM me.

----------


## Canoetripper

I
have some woods behind my house
you could live there! It would fun!
You can live on dandelions and rabbit.
The bay is close by saltwater fishing at it's best.
I'll even loan you a fishing rod!
the only problem is it's 2500 miles away
from Alaska. Why don;t you come here and try
to live the life you seek first and IF you survive
here then move to Alaska! IF you don't or can't
survive here you WILL DIE IN ALASKA!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just shoot me a PM and we'll work out the details.
PS Alaska does not forgive is not user friendly.

----------


## randyt

I'm not the OP but I would die in that heat.

----------


## grandmasusan

I was born in Alaska, drove sled dogs, we used a fish wheel,  lived 20 miles from the nearest small town.  My mother and 2 brothers still live there.  Mom is in assisted living now, but the brothers still live subsistence on land around Sutton.  They were there 2 years without electricity.  Now there is electricity, but still no well.   I lived on Knik River in an unfinished house (but it had electricity and water and septic) , in the middle of bear and wolf country.  At the time, I was 22 years old with 3 babies.  I had a couple of dogs who pulled sled and for ski-jouring, goats for milk, a large garden, and a lot of loneliness.  Don't believe all the bull**** you hear on this post.  My best friends growing up with eskimo people from the interior (I am not, I am caucasian, but culturally Alaskan indian).   Remember, that one survival skill is learning to discern the motive of people.  I've found most white people in remote locations are more dangerous/intentionally harmful than animals. ' Course, I haven't been living in polar bear or grizzly country. Don't put yourself in harm's way.  And if you find that hanging out in a community of ego-centric, sarcastic and rude types that call themselves survivor experts is unsupportive, then go find a community of kind people who will help you heal from the dark side of humanity, will share tips and tricks of their trades, will help you learn about how TO survive difficult climates and will help you understand safety, tools, techniques, animal psychology (wild and domestic), food preservation, clothing construction, medicinal herbal treatments, construction techniquest etc. etc. etc. Skills can be learned.  Your intention, your heart, and your desires...those are harder to train, yet are key factors in determining who to trust and follow.  As in surviving in the wilderness, preparedness and key tools and knowledge/skills are required, and timing (seasons) -- same goes for community living but the skills are different and have more to do with having good boundaries and understanding the culture of the people you are in contact so you can speak their language and live peaceably without offending.  Brute force is not the right language for long term survival, and certainly not for a life of peace  / harmony.  I'll soon be making some decisions about whether this forum is one that I will find helpful, or just combative and condescending.   Don't take bull****...or in other words, consider all things, and hold them in a neutral space until you learn enough about context and reality, to know what the truth is (for you).

----------


## MamaBear

Gosh I don't know how you did it!!  I agree with you on the importance of a supportive community to help one another build skills.  I think it's so important to lean on each other.  Unfortunately, my own experience with this has left me cynical because I've had people take advantage.  I think there are a lot of newbies who are overconfident and are starry-eyed about how great the subsistence life is and are blind to all the hard work and skill that must go into such a lifestyle.  I know I was at first.  After doing plenty of research I learned real quick just how much I didn't know.  So I think a little razzing from the group is in order, simply to weed out those who are serious about the life.   :Smile:  






> I was born in Alaska, drove sled dogs, we used a fish wheel,  lived 20 miles from the nearest small town.  My mother and 2 brothers still live there.  Mom is in assisted living now, but the brothers still live subsistence on land around Sutton.  They were there 2 years without electricity.  Now there is electricity, but still no well.   I lived on Knik River in an unfinished house (but it had electricity and water and septic) , in the middle of bear and wolf country.  At the time, I was 22 years old with 3 babies.  I had a couple of dogs who pulled sled and for ski-jouring, goats for milk, a large garden, and a lot of loneliness.  Don't believe all the bull**** you hear on this post.  My best friends growing up with eskimo people from the interior (I am not, I am caucasian, but culturally Alaskan indian).   Remember, that one survival skill is learning to discern the motive of people.  I've found most white people in remote locations are more dangerous/intentionally harmful than animals. ' Course, I haven't been living in polar bear or grizzly country. Don't put yourself in harm's way.  And if you find that hanging out in a community of ego-centric, sarcastic and rude types that call themselves survivor experts is unsupportive, then go find a community of kind people who will help you heal from the dark side of humanity, will share tips and tricks of their trades, will help you learn about how TO survive difficult climates and will help you understand safety, tools, techniques, animal psychology (wild and domestic), food preservation, clothing construction, medicinal herbal treatments, construction techniquest etc. etc. etc. Skills can be learned.  Your intention, your heart, and your desires...those are harder to train, yet are key factors in determining who to trust and follow.  As in surviving in the wilderness, preparedness and key tools and knowledge/skills are required, and timing (seasons) -- same goes for community living but the skills are different and have more to do with having good boundaries and understanding the culture of the people you are in contact so you can speak their language and live peaceably without offending.  Brute force is not the right language for long term survival, and certainly not for a life of peace  / harmony.  I'll soon be making some decisions about whether this forum is one that I will find helpful, or just combative and condescending.   Don't take bull****...or in other words, consider all things, and hold them in a neutral space until you learn enough about context and reality, to know what the truth is (for you).

----------


## Oddmott

Meh, I also agree that a little razzing never really hurts, if you're truly open to learning. Even if that means learning (and accepting) that what you think life alone in the wilderness isn't the utopia you've built it up in your mind as.

I think if you stick around Grandmasusan, you'll agree. And you'll likely find yourself getting along quite well with the old boys club here. 

I on the other hand will probably never "click" to that degree as I've got limited experience, knowledge and a finer focused area of interests. So i hover and read and learn and generally don't speak out much.

----------


## welderguy

> I was born in Alaska, drove sled dogs, we used a fish wheel,  lived 20 miles from the nearest small town.  My mother and 2 brothers still live there.  Mom is in assisted living now, but the brothers still live subsistence on land around Sutton.  They were there 2 years without electricity.  Now there is electricity, but still no well.   I lived on Knik River in an unfinished house (but it had electricity and water and septic) , in the middle of bear and wolf country.  At the time, I was 22 years old with 3 babies.  I had a couple of dogs who pulled sled and for ski-jouring, goats for milk, a large garden, and a lot of loneliness.  Don't believe all the bull**** you hear on this post.  My best friends growing up with eskimo people from the interior (I am not, I am caucasian, but culturally Alaskan indian).   Remember, that one survival skill is learning to discern the motive of people.  I've found most white people in remote locations are more dangerous/intentionally harmful than animals. ' Course, I haven't been living in polar bear or grizzly country. Don't put yourself in harm's way.  And if you find that hanging out in a community of ego-centric, sarcastic and rude types that call themselves survivor experts is unsupportive, then go find a community of kind people who will help you heal from the dark side of humanity, will share tips and tricks of their trades, will help you learn about how TO survive difficult climates and will help you understand safety, tools, techniques, animal psychology (wild and domestic), food preservation, clothing construction, medicinal herbal treatments, construction techniquest etc. etc. etc. Skills can be learned.  Your intention, your heart, and your desires...those are harder to train, yet are key factors in determining who to trust and follow.  As in surviving in the wilderness, preparedness and key tools and knowledge/skills are required, and timing (seasons) -- same goes for community living but the skills are different and have more to do with having good boundaries and understanding the culture of the people you are in contact so you can speak their language and live peaceably without offending.  Brute force is not the right language for long term survival, and certainly not for a life of peace  / harmony.  I'll soon be making some decisions about whether this forum is one that I will find helpful, or just combative and condescending.   Don't take bull****...or in other words, consider all things, and hold them in a neutral space until you learn enough about context and reality, to know what the truth is (for you).


 Let me see if I understand you right. Your saying we should encourage everyone that says they want to live in the most remote areas of the world with nothing, possible sending them to there deaths? If a person is serious about there desires, then they would post a detail Bio about there experience, there knowledge, and exactly what they want out of the experience they seek. To come on a forum and just say Hi i'm looking for an abandoned cabin i can live in is very vague and leaves a lot of room for some not too serious answers. 
 Maybe I am different, but before I started Diving, I read, studied and took class's so i knew what to expect and what do to, would I have lived thru my first dive had I just threw on a tank and jumped in the water, Maybe? who knows, I just know my life is too important to me and several other people to just go recklessly into something. I personnel refuse to aide or encourage possible life threatening behavior. If your ok with doing , good for you. as for me I never will. Keep in mind even Experts and seasoned veterans fail and die. 
 There is a huge difference in being born into something and jumping into the unknown.

----------


## welderguy

> Meh, I also agree that a little razzing never really hurts, if you're truly open to learning. Even if that means learning (and accepting) that what you think life alone in the wilderness isn't the utopia you've built it up in your mind as.
> 
> I think if you stick around Grandmasusan, you'll agree. And you'll likely find yourself getting along quite well with the old boys club here. 
> 
> I on the other hand will probably never "click" to that degree as I've got limited experience, knowledge and a finer focused area of interests. So i hover and read and learn and generally don't speak out much.


 One key to this forum and how certain questions are replied too is, search for that subject and see what prior replies were. Most "Im running off to the wilds to live forever" threads are taken as a joke and the replies reflect that.  And having a dream of living off grid in a remote area is great , if your prepared and have the proper knowledge and skills.

----------


## 1stimestar

> I was born in Alaska, drove sled dogs, we used a fish wheel,  lived 20 miles from the nearest small town.  My mother and 2 brothers still live there.  Mom is in assisted living now, but the brothers still live subsistence on land around Sutton.  They were there 2 years without electricity.  Now there is electricity, but still no well.   I lived on Knik River in an unfinished house (but it had electricity and water and septic) , in the middle of bear and wolf country.  At the time, I was 22 years old with 3 babies.  I had a couple of dogs who pulled sled and for ski-jouring, goats for milk, a large garden, and a lot of loneliness.  Don't believe all the bull**** you hear on this post.  My best friends growing up with eskimo people from the interior (I am not, I am caucasian, but culturally Alaskan indian).   Remember, that one survival skill is learning to discern the motive of people.  I've found most white people in remote locations are more dangerous/intentionally harmful than animals. ' Course, I haven't been living in polar bear or grizzly country. Don't put yourself in harm's way.  And if you find that hanging out in a community of ego-centric, sarcastic and rude types that call themselves survivor experts is unsupportive, then go find a community of kind people who will help you heal from the dark side of humanity, will share tips and tricks of their trades, will help you learn about how TO survive difficult climates and will help you understand safety, tools, techniques, animal psychology (wild and domestic), food preservation, clothing construction, medicinal herbal treatments, construction techniquest etc. etc. etc. Skills can be learned.  Your intention, your heart, and your desires...those are harder to train, yet are key factors in determining who to trust and follow.  As in surviving in the wilderness, preparedness and key tools and knowledge/skills are required, and timing (seasons) -- same goes for community living but the skills are different and have more to do with having good boundaries and understanding the culture of the people you are in contact so you can speak their language and live peaceably without offending.  Brute force is not the right language for long term survival, and certainly not for a life of peace  / harmony.  I'll soon be making some decisions about whether this forum is one that I will find helpful, or just combative and condescending.   Don't take bull****...or in other words, consider all things, and hold them in a neutral space until you learn enough about context and reality, to know what the truth is (for you).


Sorry, I only have a few minutes of internet but want to reply to this before I leave.  I haven't read the remainder of this post yet.  If you were talking about what I said, I would like to point out that the op didn't say he wanted to come up here and learn skills and gain knowledge.  He said he wanted to come up here and squat on someone else's property and live off the land.  No paying money, no paying dues, no learning how.  I am not ego centric though I do admit to being sarcastic and even occasionally rude.  But for someone who says they want to learn how to move out into the wilderness and live off the land, I'd be happy to help.  But I'm not helping someone kill themselves, on someone else's land...

----------


## grandmasusan

Yes, thanks for your feedback and explanations.  Helps with my clarity to understand your methods and motives a little more.  I have to agree with your cautionary approach -- there is a level of difficulty and risk with subsistence living, that puts the odds against survival for a loner and make the odds for survival (not to mention enjoyment) very very low for an unskilled untrained person attempting it alone.  So you advise wisely.  

I especially love the statement, "Why do I live in Alaska?  Because I can."  There is something to that, ...it is in the bones, in the tissues, in the connection with the earth, in the ecosystem, in the pride, and something about the difficulty of it and the ability to make it from season to season...it becomes identity, becomes "who I am"...or for me...who I was.  Brings up emotions to remember my mother land with the struggles and rugged determination - the feelings of power & ability yet nothingness, the electromagnetic energy of the land, and literally the love I would feel pouring out upon a land (not knowing from whence it came) while knowing that lack of preparation could extinguish the life of me or us...particularly "me" if I ventured out too far without protection or preparation, and sometimes even when prepared, things go wrong.  And then there is everything that goes right -- what wonderful memories I have.  But realistically, it is hard, and anybody attempting something like that should try living off the land in a kinder climate first to realize the workload, then it becomes practical to notch it up to a shorter harvest season and less supportive environment.    Just one opinion.  :^)    thanks.

----------


## hunter63

> Yes, thanks for your feedback and explanations.  Helps with my clarity to understand your methods and motives a little more.  I have to agree with your cautionary approach -- there is a level of difficulty and risk with subsistence living, that puts the odds against survival for a loner and make the odds for survival (not to mention enjoyment) very very low for an unskilled untrained person attempting it alone.  So you advise wisely.  
> 
> I especially love the statement, "Why do I live in Alaska?  Because I can."  There is something to that, ...it is in the bones, in the tissues, in the connection with the earth, in the ecosystem, in the pride, and something about the difficulty of it and the ability to make it from season to season...it becomes identity, becomes "who I am"...or for me...who I was.  Brings up emotions to remember my mother land with the struggles and rugged determination - the feelings of power & ability yet nothingness, the electromagnetic energy of the land, and literally the love I would feel pouring out upon a land (not knowing from whence it came) while knowing that lack of preparation could extinguish the life of me or us...particularly "me" if I ventured out too far without protection or preparation, and sometimes even when prepared, things go wrong.  And then there is everything that goes right -- what wonderful memories I have.  But realistically, it is hard, and anybody attempting something like that should try living off the land in a kinder climate first to realize the workload, then it becomes practical to notch it up to a shorter harvest season and less supportive environment.    Just one opinion.  :^)    thanks.


That's all well and good.....remember the OP stated that he was looking for abandoned cabins to use free, or a very low cost.

That generally means squatting and trespassing......or at least doing your research on what's available, when, where, how.....If ya get my drift

Have had my "abandon" cabin broke into a couple of times....and have no use for those starry eyed dreamers that think they can take their ego ride on my dime.
Very hard sometimes to give a straight and serious answer.

----------


## LowKey

All on top of the fact it sounds like a mod traced the IP to the Middle East, which is why I asked Ex-pat, soldier or native.

----------


## Desert Rat!

We're what you call Experts, so don't try this stuff at home! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rick

'Zactly...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Picture 1.....lighting the stove
Picture 2.....prepositioning the bug out vehicle.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Yes, thanks for your feedback and explanations.  Helps with my clarity to understand your methods and motives a little more.  I have to agree with your cautionary approach -- there is a level of difficulty and risk with subsistence living, that puts the odds against survival for a loner and make the odds for survival (not to mention enjoyment) very very low for an unskilled untrained person attempting it alone.  So you advise wisely.  
> 
> I especially love the statement, "Why do I live in Alaska?  Because I can."  There is something to that, ...it is in the bones, in the tissues, in the connection with the earth, in the ecosystem, in the pride, and something about the difficulty of it and the ability to make it from season to season...it becomes identity, becomes "who I am"...or for me...who I was.  Brings up emotions to remember my mother land with the struggles and rugged determination - the feelings of power & ability yet nothingness, the electromagnetic energy of the land, and literally the love I would feel pouring out upon a land (not knowing from whence it came) while knowing that lack of preparation could extinguish the life of me or us...particularly "me" if I ventured out too far without protection or preparation, and sometimes even when prepared, things go wrong.  And then there is everything that goes right -- what wonderful memories I have.  But realistically, it is hard, and anybody attempting something like that should try living off the land in a kinder climate first to realize the workload, then it becomes practical to notch it up to a shorter harvest season and less supportive environment.    Just one opinion.  :^)    thanks.


I'm glad you got it.  I just got back from a week long trip and just playing catch up.

----------


## shiftyer1

Lately there are shows like life below zero and mountain men for example,  they show men leave their home to go to the hunting cabin and some of them have line shacks on top of that.  My question is this,  do these men own ALL the cabins they are using and also the land they are trapping/hunting?  My guess is probably not,  but it does make one think there are cabins waiting to be occupied with only surviving to worry about.

----------


## 1stimestar

Heh, I'm supposed to be on Life Below Zero next week.  You can also read my blog about my trip up to visit my friend Susan.

----------


## crashdive123

> Lately there are shows like life below zero and mountain men for example,  they show men leave their home to go to the hunting cabin and some of them have line shacks on top of that.  My question is this,  do these men own ALL the cabins they are using and also the land they are trapping/hunting?  My guess is probably not,  but it does make one think there are cabins waiting to be occupied with only surviving to worry about.


I would imagine that the trapping/hunting cabins of yesteryear that were built on "public" land served their purposes well.  They offered shelter and a supply point of sorts.  They were intended to be used, not taken.  Most have long since been returned to the earth.

Alaska is a different animal than the lower 48.  Here is something interesting that I found regarding remote recreational cabin sites in Alaska.  http://dnr.alaska.gov/mlw/factsht/remote_cabins.pdf

----------


## BENESSE

> Heh, I'm supposed to be on Life Below Zero next week.  You can also read my blog about my trip up to visit my friend Susan.


Hope I can catch the show here--about time you appeared on something. :clap: 
As always, I'll enjoy reading your blog.

----------


## hunter63

> I would imagine that the trapping/hunting cabins of yesteryear that were built on "public" land served their purposes well.  They offered shelter and a supply point of sorts.  They were intended to be used, not taken.  Most have long since been returned to the earth.
> 
> Alaska is a different animal than the lower 48.  Here is something interesting that I found regarding remote recreational cabin sites in Alaska.  http://dnr.alaska.gov/mlw/factsht/remote_cabins.pdf


That's interesting, and reading it over still requires permits, applications and fee's.
Thanks nice find.

----------


## 1stimestar

> ...
> I especially love the statement, "Why do I live in Alaska?  Because I can."  There is something to that, ...it is in the bones, in the tissues, in the connection with the earth, in the ecosystem, in the pride, and something about the difficulty of it and the ability to make it from season to season...it becomes identity, becomes "who I am"...or for me...who I was.  Brings up emotions to remember my mother land with the struggles and rugged determination - the feelings of power & ability yet nothingness, the electromagnetic energy of the land, and literally the love I would feel pouring out upon a land (not knowing from whence it came) while knowing that lack of preparation could extinguish the life of me or us...particularly "me" if I ventured out too far without protection or preparation, and sometimes even when prepared, things go wrong.  And then there is everything that goes right -- what wonderful memories I have.  But realistically, it is hard, and anybody attempting something like that should try living off the land in a kinder climate first to realize the workload, then it becomes practical to notch it up to a shorter harvest season and less supportive environment.    Just one opinion.  :^)    thanks.


Well too bad she never came back.  




> Hope I can catch the show here--about time you appeared on something.
> As always, I'll enjoy reading your blog.


Stupid seasons hahhaa.  They filmed me when I took Susan out to celebrate the night she bought Kavik River Camp.  The season ended right after she walked out of the office of signing the paper work for it.  Literally a couple of hours difference.  So hopefully it will be on the first episode of next season but we'll have to wait and see.

----------


## DOGMAN

I have been fortunate to spend a lot of time in Alaska this year.  In the past several months (just got home last week) I have been in Kaktovik, Yukon Village, Prudhoe Bay, Fairbanks, Healy, Denali Park, Kantishna, Talkeetna, Trapper Creek, Anchorage, Kodiak Island, Afognak Island, Whittier and all points in between. Plus extended stays in ANWR and Frazer Lake in the Kodiak Refuge.  It was great, and I saw a lot of old cabins that would work for you.

My advice...make some contacts on-line in some of the areas your interested in.  In villages like Kaktovik, Yukon Village, Arctic Village, Eagle etc..there are people who live in these tiny towns and then run trap lines and spend extended periods in the bush.  Talk to them online and get their advice.  If that doesn't work.  Book your flights and just show up in a little village in the summer and camp outside of town until you make contacts.  People there will go out of their way to help you, and will most likely even set you up in a cabin in town (labor trade for rent) until you develop the knowledge and skill to get out into the bush.  Plus, these folks will probably even change your mind on humans!  (lots of good people in these communities).  Don't get discouraged by what you read on here. You can make the life you want out there, you just have to get up there and really try.  Good luck!

----------


## Rick

Hey, Dogman. Good to see you back!! Glad your trip was a safe one.

----------


## 1stimestar

Hey Dogman, wondered where you went.  You should have given me a heads up you were coming to Fairbanks.  I would have bought you lunch.  What were you doing all over the place?

----------


## DOGMAN

I was working up there.  Guiding for a month, and then working on an upcoming Nat Geo tv show about bears...I am going to be up there again for 6-8 weeks next summer too, will have to look you up.

----------


## Reel water

I read the whole thing. I do think y'all were a little hard on the beaver tho  :Wink:  

dogman said it tho. Make contacts, work and learn the goodness of humanity. Mountain folk are good folk. Everyone told me I couldn't do it ( Colorado mountains ) but 20+ years latter I'm still loving every morning I wake up. Exspecting disappointments but savor every beautiful thing, food, water, views, solitude and good company.......... Victory is sweet

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh cool.  I've got friends on Life Below Zero as well as Ice Road Truckers.

----------


## hunter63

Congrats on your success.

Bottom line is.....No one is saying it can't be done, or should not be done......But apparently there are a lot of misconceptions out there about just taking off in the wilderness and living there with no clue of what is involved.

Most answers are suggestions or possibilities on what to look for, what to do, how to do it,.....and do it legally.

----------


## scumbucket

A friend of mine has a cabin out in the woods away from Soldotna on the kenai peninsula and went out to hunt and use his cabin that sees little use. Found some lower 48 squatters in it, and threw em out at gun point and destroyed their boat, guns and supplies, then turned them in. They saw jail time over that one. If I was you I'd stay away from what you might think is an abandoned cabin, the land they sit on is privately owned and some of us get a mite upset if someone moves in without permission.  Your best bet is to build your own somewhere. If you have supplies flown in, you won't be unnoticed for long.

----------


## 310chmo

Haha was gonna post but this has been covered very well. Yes alaska is grand, yes the people are welcoming.  But don't come in ignorantly or as someone said just go to the bus and plan to be the next Skeleton found by a real sourdough.

----------


## fatman

I have also been looking for land in AK for over 2 years. What I have found is the cheaper the land the less resources the land will have. In Alaska that means small to no trees, too small - not big enough around - to be used to build a traditional cabin. This applies to anywhere you look, Alaska, Wyoming, Nevada. The best I have found for Alaska is the over the counter web page, search Alaska otc and follow the link. I would be careful on how remote you want to get - be realistic here it may save your life. I am not doubting your abilities. I am looking for a place on a lake with trees and plenty of game. You might also contact the DNR office with questions

----------


## Sarge47

Haven't seen the OP guy since this thread, however the 1st question I'd be asking myself is "Why didn't these folks stay with the cabin?"  "Is there something wrong with it?" .... :Confused1:

----------

